# Anyone Know When The Last Infinity Rom Leak Was?



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if Imnuts has released a rom based on the new leak? I heard he was working on a EP4P rom a couple weeks ago. And, its hard to get ahold of. Imnuts doesnt respond on twitter usually and hardly anyone is in the irc to get any info on this lol. I have the latest one I think but its not the EP4P one, its like EP3HA or something lol. Anyway, if anyone has any info that would be awesome.


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

The only place to get this kind of information is in the IRC room. None of the infinity information is released on here as it's not be completed so it's not ready for Imnuts to post for the public. He is not done with EP4 infinity and if he is you will find it in the IRC room. So if you want information you need to get it from there not here. Imnuts is very responsive but he is also very busy.

Go to charge room like the rest of us, that is where i get my information from and so does everyone else.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ive went to that room multiple times, but there is never anyone there and when there is, no one even responds to anything you ask. Anyway, thats what I needed to know, thanks for the response.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

There are a few builds that he has released but they are not ready.
Just hang out in there often and you will get some test builds.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Ive went to that room multiple times, but there is never anyone there and when there is, no one even responds to anything you ask. Anyway, thats what I needed to know, thanks for the response.


Be patient, young padawan.


----------

